# edit: game refuses to use wifi



## gothgf (Sep 29, 2018)

I wanted to try and start playing pocket camp but when I try and open the game it gives me error code 802-7616 and tells me to move somewhere with better wifi even though it's working just fine? I've tried restarting my phone and reinstalling the game but nothing seems to be working, can anyone help?

edit: the game starts when I use my phone data but still refuses to use the wifi? my phone data is slower than the wifi too so this makes no sense?


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 29, 2018)

I've had this for a couple of times. Try to update the game or re-install it on your phone. Should work fine again.


----------

